
Sharpen your computer skills for free freeapril - photawe
I&#x27;m in no way affiliated, but this does seem like a really nice offer: all the courses are free in april at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pluralsight.com&#x2F;<p>A really nice way to spend your time, not worrying about covid.<p>I&#x27;m sharpening up my UX skills, but yeah, there are quite a few topics to choose from.
======
sloaken
I really like pluralsight. Convinced my boss we (aka me) needed a subscription
:-)

~~~
photawe
Smart boss :D

------
davidabcd
I was searching for digital marketing courses

